# Nass 5/2/12



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

I got back to Sessions again, but this time I led a small group.  Everything was rolling well, but there was a few spots with standing water/mud.  We ended up doing almost the same loop I had done two days earlier, with a couple small variations.  We hit Jug-a-lug instead of staying on Jug all the way through, that was a mistake.  There's a big tree across where the a-frame used to be, and the a-frame itself is gone.

We started by crossing 69 and riding up the blue trail to the by-pass>up the ass kicker hill>2 bears>fire road>cemetery twisties>jug>jug-a-lug>>scoville twisties>truck trail>b-street>done.

We took the slightly longer route from the truck trail over to b-street.

Good ride.  I'm starting to feel like I'm getting some stamina back, but I definitely still got gassed quite a few times.  it ended up being just a tad shorter than my ride on Monday, at 6.98 miles, we also must have taken more breaks as it took us a little under 2 hours.  That was probably due to my rambling on about who knows what at every stop. :lol:  The average moving speed ended up being the same, 5.97mph.  Somehow the GPS figured that we did around 100 feet more climbing.


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2012)

You need to start posting some pics and video of these rides.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You need to start posting some pics and video of these rides.



If you ever come on one of them I'll take some pics.

I took a picture on the last ride, and posted it, wasn't that enough?


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like you all had a good ride despite the cold and damp weather bummed I missed it. Gotta get over to that side for ride soon!!


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

It was a little chilly at first, but we warmed up quickly.  Its definitely nice to be riding some old favorites!  I'm still loving the Scoville Twisties... 8)

I think all of the wet areas we ran into were spots where the trails crossed skidder roads from recent logging, so it's not a big surprise.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You need to start posting some pics and video of these rides.



This.

Over the past few years, the CT crowd has peaked my interest in Nass. The vidoes I have found on Youtube don't seem to do a good job showing what it's about.


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This.
> 
> Over the past few years, the CT crowd has peaked my interest in Nass. The vidoes I have found on Youtube don't seem to do a good job showing what it's about.




Here's some from last year.........


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

I gotta get myself back over to those areas!  That's me in the vids and I hardly recognize half the terrain...


----------

